# Anyone know of a liquid that is similar to Twisps Rebel?



## Bush Vaper (27/9/16)

Smoked Rebel 80%of the time in my twisp devices.

Anyone know of something similar???

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/9/16)

Loved that Rebel too @Bush Vaper 

It had a lovely natural taste and not synthetic or artificial. 

Don't know of anything that is similar but perhaps the DIY folk can suggest something. 

If I am not mistaken I recall @kyle_redbull mixed something up once that I think he said was very close. Can't remember.


----------



## Bush Vaper (27/9/16)

Rebel mixed with tobacco was a great all day vape. Im sure I will find many new interesting local flavours. Just really loved the Rebel as an all rounder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/16)

I mixed it with Polar Mint

Probably why I love my Fruity menthol vapes now. 

Am sure the DIY folk into tobaccoes could suggest a great raspberry tobacco. Imagine that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AhVape (30/9/16)

Silver said:


> I mixed it with Polar Mint
> 
> Probably why I love my Fruity menthol vapes now.
> 
> Am sure the DIY folk into tobaccoes could suggest a great raspberry tobacco. Imagine that!


This at 6 or 3 mg will be brilliant


----------



## Raslin (30/9/16)

Have a look at the diy beverage recipe thread. The is a clone recipe in there.


----------



## rogue zombie (30/9/16)

TFA Acai at 10%, if I remember correctly, should get you close.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

I tried the Acai but its no where near what I recall the rebel to be. any other idea's or am I doing something wrong... ?


----------



## NewOobY (13/10/16)

Morph699 said:


> I tried the Acai but its no where near what I recall the rebel to be. any other idea's or am I doing something wrong... ?


what about the various energy drink flavours from the various manufacturers? I know TFA have one not sure about the others - will check and report back. Back in my twisp days, I didn't like sweet vapes so had one puff of rebel and it was a big NOPE for me. I only vaped tobacco and I was manly like that, now I'm manly in a different way cause now I like fruits and sweet vapes. 
What this means is I never tried to replicate it. However I do remember doing some research on this back then.

So maybe you can try some Acai, blueberry and then energy drink flavour. However I think the blueberry will do the trick.


----------

